# Share Excel file between windows 10 PC and iPhone



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have an Excel 2016 spreadsheet on my Windows 10 PC which I want my daughter to be able to update from her iPhone.

How is the best way to do this?

T


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

put the file in a dropbox account you can both access


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

Download File Browser for Iphone, then access all your PC's on your iphone. As long as you have Excel on the phone, you should be able to edit directly on the phone and work off of the "Server" copy rather than dealiing with re-uploading it.


----------

